

Half in U.S. Would Pay for Online News, most other w countries would pay more - credo
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/16/business/media/16paywall.html

======
jacquesm
Ironically that seems to live behind a simple registration form and even that
is too much trouble for me to go through in order to read the article.

I don't want a 'lasting' relationship with any one newsoutlet, I want to be
able to sample from a very broad spectrum of outlets so that I can get an idea
of what the biases are (and get closer to the facts, rather than what the
editor determines the facts should be).

Everybody keeps going on about how this change means the end of newspapers and
journalism. I'm pretty sure the former is true, newspapers are as good as
dead, but I think journalism has a glowing future, only not in the 'I'm
employed by a big newspaper' sense.

Journalists will probably evolve to become independent professionals charging
top dollar for their output with online outlets bidding up against each other
for the right to 'scoop'. That way even investigative journalism has a chance
to survive.

It will require journalists to become more business savvy.

